# Post your Professional Haunted Attractions Reviews



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a bit surprised there has never been a post based on Professional Haunted Attraction reviews and experiences or if there has I have not seen one. I placed this thread in General Halloween because it probably garners more attention than the merchant reviews and believe a lot of folks would probably have interest.

For those of you who live in the DC area I can strongly recommend Bennett's Curse in Jessup Maryland as the heads and tails best attraction around. This is a first rate operation with fantastic scares, animatronics and actors. Bennetts Curse had multiple awards as one of the best haunted attractions in the country in 2013 also it was featured in the show Making Monsters. I am planning on another short trip this year.

Sadly Creepywoods Haunted Trail will not open for the 2014 season. This was another outstanding haunt which was featured on Making Monsters. 

One thing to keep in mind is there will be looooong lines on the weekend which is why I go on Thursday or a week day Halloween week. I DONT DO LINES.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

There are lots of reviews on here, usually under the name of the individual haunts.


----------

